# Wanna build a long term squat in a dying city? (DYT, OH)



## tenchu0siris (Mar 23, 2011)

So... here I am... Alive in a Dying City!! Time to find a place and rent isn't even an option.

There's far too many houses, abandoned or otherwise here... *Eureka* Start a Squat!

I've been traveling for the past 3 years or so and now it's time to call this "city" a home... well at least for now. 

Basically, this "thread" is to find someone who is like-minded in starting a squat from scratch.

Won't you join me? Let's create our own home from the scraps left behind.


----------



## Myechtatel (Mar 23, 2011)

what do you consider like-minded? and what city?


----------



## tenchu0siris (Mar 25, 2011)

By like minded I mean, someone who just wants to clean up a place for the sake of having a place...

Hell, you could just want to make a difference by cleaning up a home for a neighborhood while living in it.

The city is Dayton, Ohio. I just want to give it a shot... maybe help a few fellow travelers.


----------



## metalsquatter (Mar 29, 2011)

im more than happy to help as soon as it warms up a little and i finish my court shit im traveling up north again


----------



## Pr0ta90n15t (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't mind it, got friends there abouts. Just getting from butt-fuck Iowa to Dayton by myself? For a first timer? Probably not a great idea.


----------



## tenchu0siris (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool... I'm on the scene, scoping things out around here. Keep me posted.


----------

